
SVG-edit: Vector drawing in your browser - J3L2404
http://svg-edit.googlecode.com/svn-history/r1771/trunk/editor/svg-editor.html
======
DTrejo
Another SVG based drawing tool is <http://markup.io/>, which is more useful
for marking up web pages.

Example: <http://api.markup.io/v/ng7dny7nxj0r> At least I think it is SVG, at
the very least it uses Raphael.js

~~~
ptm
OpenDNS blocks your second link with a phishing warning.

------
mike-cardwell
Wow. That worked much better than I was expecting it to. Bookmarked.

------
pedrokost
I didn't know SWG worked so well, even in Chrome. It's great how it scales on
page zoom. I wish desktop application could be zoomed in this way.

------
gallerytungsten
Sites like these remind me of the first days of programs like MacPaint. A sign
of far more capable things to come.

------
akamaka
This is amazing.

It's not amazing to use a vector editor, but amazing that this is the first
one I've ever used that feels _right_ , and that all the Flash-based graphics
editing apps written in the last couple of years couldn't achieve that proper
feel.

------
vog
That's a really nice application, but I think I still prefer Inkscape.

~~~
vdm
Can I click on a link into Inkscape's code repository and try it out right
now?

Comparing this with a desktop app is missing the point.

~~~
vog
_> Can I click on a link into Inkscape's code repository and try it out right
now?_

I can select Inkscape in aptitude (or any other package manager of any other
decent OS), wait a few seconds for the download, and can run it immediately.

Okay, this won't give me the latest bleeding edge version, but instead I get a
mature application that is well-tested and provides more functionality than I
ever needed. (in particular, more functionality than SVG-edit)

 _> Comparing this with a desktop app is missing the point._

You seem to imply that SVG-edit has some inherent advantage over Inkscape
because it is a web application.

However, the main criterion is still: getting things done for the user, isn't
it?

So yes, maybe SVG-edit will evolve more quickly due to being a web
application. However, in that case it should surpass Inkscape in the near
future. Only _then_ it has proven to be better - not because it is a web
application, but because it is more useful.

~~~
sur
Okay, this won't give me the latest bleeding edge version, but instead I get a
mature application that is well-tested and provides more functionality than I
ever needed. (in particular, more functionality than SVG-edit)

But the same goes for Google Docs and OpenOffice. Having more features isn't
always what matters most.

~~~
vog
_> But the same goes for Google Docs and OpenOffice_

I beg to differ. Google Docs does provide some important features which
OpenOffice doesn't provide.

However, I didn't find any such thing in SVG-edit.

 _> Having more features isn't always what matters most._

Apart from stability (which could also be considered a feature), what else are
you talking about? The set of features determines the usefulness (or
uselessness) of an application, doesn't it?

~~~
sur
Apart from stability (which could also be considered a feature)

At what point does anything that makes an application more useful a feature?
If this is the definition of a feature, then your second point seems a bit
obvious.

------
chrisbroadfoot
It seems overly difficult to create a shape or line with bezier curves. Do you
have to start with the freeform pen tool?

------
holcombj
For anybody that is using Firefox, you might try the stable release:
[http://svg-edit.googlecode.com/svn/branches/2.5.1/editor/svg...](http://svg-
edit.googlecode.com/svn/branches/2.5.1/editor/svg-editor.html)

I wasn't able to get the linked version to work in Firefox (3.6.11).

------
armandososa
It reminds me of Corel Draw, which was my preferred tool for vector graphics
for seven years before I switched to mac. Man! you've made me miss it and
remembered me how much I hate Adobe Illfrustrator.

Any intention of growing this into a real full fledged product?

------
nutjob123
Funny to see this. I'm releasing a vector drawing app for android this week.
Code is almost done but I need to come up with a good name for it...

~~~
jcfrei
how about vecroid?

~~~
aberkowitz
Vectroid?

~~~
nutjob123
I always appreciate suggestions, People might think vectroid is a game. It
sounds a little like metroid. For naming I like using combinations of regular
words. Like "vector paint" or something.

------
vdm
They have a good project overview page, but one thing I would like to see is
links to some apps where this is used.

~~~
carussell
<http://bluegriffon.org>

~~~
vdm
I needed to look at Wikipedia to find out what that does, and that its from
the creator of Nvu.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BlueGriffon>

------
noglorp
Very cool, been waiting for such things to pop up. Now I can draw a penis on
any site and send it to friends!

